# 55 gr Ballistic silver tips Winchester Supreme



## yooperyotebuster (Dec 13, 2005)

I have been shooting Hornady factory ammo with the 40 gr moly coated v-max. It's been excellent on fur and is very accurate. Due to availability and not having to order my ammo I switched to the 55 gr ballistic silver tips. Has anyone shot these and how are they on fur? I haven't fired one yet! There are about thirty mile winds right now. What I need to know are the ballistics for this round. With my 40 gr v-max .5" high at 100 yards was dead on at 200. Where do I start with the 55. I want a 200 yard zero.


----------



## yooperyotebuster (Dec 13, 2005)

I forgot to mention I'm shooting a .22-250!


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

.9" high at 100 yards for a 200 yard zero.

200 yards-0
250-(-1.9)
300-(-5.0)
400-(-15.4)
500-(-32.9)

from winchester's webpage


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

my partner shot one this weekend with the same shell about 100 yards away and did terrible pelt damage. He blew the entire front shoulder off, there was no sewing up that damage.


----------



## ruger223killer (Jan 3, 2007)

whats the twist on your gun?


----------



## houndsman (Jan 30, 2006)

The 55gr Ballistic Silvertips are great for prairie dogs - but they absolutely suck on coyotes.

I wouldn't use 'em. They will wreck the pelt, and I don't think they do a good job of stopping coyotes either.... and they cost way too much.


----------



## 1shot1yote (Dec 23, 2006)

I shoot the 50 gr Ballistic Silvertips in my .223. Chronographed at 3450fps. I haven't shot a coyote with them yet but have shot crows and beaver. I leaves a huge hole in the crows the then again there isn't much to em. The beavers I've shot with it doesn't seem to put a big hole in them and no exit wound. I would think the density should be somewhat similar to a coyote. Anyway tha't my experience with the Ballistic Silvertips.

Justin


----------



## daruoho (Sep 28, 2006)

I use the 55 gr ballistic tips in a 243 and have not had that bad of fur damage. Of course if you hit the yote in the front shoulder or guts it will tear'em up.


----------



## IAfishnhunt (Jan 6, 2007)

There is no "magic" ammo out there that will be hide/fur friendly ALL the time in all situations, shot placement is key more often than not. This is probably nothing new to you experienced hunters, but it is worth repeating.

My own experiences have been with a .204 and a .223, and having shot 32 gr and 40 gr v-max ballistic tips out of the .204 and some 40 gr v-max ballistic tips out of my .223, I have decided to go with hollow point ammo from now on due to some blow-up issues with the ballistic tips on coyotes/groundhogs/etc. I'll save the 100+ rounds I have that are the ballistic tipped variety for my .223 for a possible prairie dog excursion later this year. :sniper:

I'll be using the Winchester 45 Gr JHP Varmint ammo that runs aprox 3600 FPS in my Remington 700 .223 for coyote hunting this year. Hopefully it will be just the ammo I'm looking for for the results I'm looking for. Anyone out there using this particular ammo out of a 1 in 12 twist .223? How are your results? Thanks in advance for any response on that particular question.


----------



## yooperyotebuster (Dec 13, 2005)

Thanks for the info guys. Maybe I should stick to what has been working for me. The rate of twist for my .22-250 is 1 in 12. I killed a few with the 55 ballistic silver tips out of my .223. they did fine but I tore up one fox pretty bad. Just wanted to know what they were doing out of the 250.


----------

